# South AFrica



## Carolbg (Jun 17, 2011)

ARe there any groups in South AFrica?


----------



## CHAKRAPOINT (Jun 3, 2010)

hey ther i live in Namibia and planning on moving to South Africa cause i wanna meet up with other social phobia sufferers there.here there are no centers for this condition ,just psychologists. im wanting for all south african sufferes to one day meet up somewhere where we can gather.


----------

